# أكلوني البراغيث



## Romeel

السلام عليكم

معلوم عند أهل اللغة العربية أن يفرد الفعل إذا تقدم على الفاعل

فنقول: قام الرجل و قام الرجال. ذهبت المرأة وذهبت النساء. أنى الرجل وأتى الرجلان

ولا نقول قاموا الرجال وذهبن النساء

كذلك يجب أن نقول أكلني البراغيث وفي حال كتبت "أكلوني البراغيث" لوضع لك مدرس اللغة العربية صفرا كبيرا بكبر الصفحة التي كتبت فيها تلك العبارة.

مع ذلك اللغة موجودة في الفصحى في بعض القبائل وموجودة في القرآن والسنة وموجودة حتى في لهجاتنا العامية مثل في مصر يقولون "ظلموني الناس" وفي لبنان يقولون "سألوني الناس" وفي العراق يقولون :"حضروا الأولاد" واعتقد هذا أيضا موجود في المغرب العربي

*ولا أنصح لغير المتحديث بالعربية تعلمها!*

السؤال: هل أصل هذه اللغة قادم من اللغات الشقيقة للغة العربية مثل السريانية والعبرية؟ هل هي لغة مستخدمة عندهم؟

وشكرا


----------



## Mejeed

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إذا كانت موجودة في بعض القبائل وموجودة في القرآن وموجودة في السنة وموجودة في اللهجات العربية ... فما المانع من كونها عربية أصيلة غير مشتهرة؟!


----------



## Romeel

إذا كان موجودا ولا يوجد عندهم إفراد للفعل فهذا يدل على أن الأصل في اللغة كان "ناقشوني التلاميذ" ثم تغيّر ليكون أكثر جمالا


----------



## Mejeed

أو أنهما كانا في الأصل معا ثم تغلب الإفراد.
والله العالم


----------



## Romeel

صحيح، لكننا ننتظر إجابة ممن يعرف بتلك اللغات!


----------



## Mahaodeh

alialikhalid said:


> السؤال: هل أصل هذه اللغة قادم من اللغات الشقيقة للغة العربية مثل السريانية والعبرية؟ هل هي لغة مستخدمة عندهم؟


السؤال الأولى بسؤاله هو: لماذا تظن أن أصل هذه اللغة قد يكون غير عربي؟

وجود لهجات مختلفة لا يعني أن أي لهجة قد تأثرت بلغة أو لهجة أخرى وإلا ما كان للقبائل البدوية المعزولة في الصحراء لهجات. تغيّر اللغات أمر طبيعي ويحدث بدون تأثير خارجي، لذلك الأولى هو الافتراض بأن الأصل عربي حتى يثبت غير ذلك، أو على الأقل يظهر سبب يدعو للتساؤل.


----------



## Romeel

إذا عرفنا أنها موجودة في أخوات اللغة العربية فهذا يعني أحد هذه الأشياء:
1. أن اللغة العربية أخذتها من اللغات الأخت.
2. أن هذه اللغة أصيلة في العربية وتأثرت بها أخواتها، ثم تغيّرت لإفراد الفعل.
3. أن هذه اللغة مع الإفراد موجودان في العربية وأخذت منها أخواتها هذه اللغة ولم تأخذ الإفراد.

لكننا يجب أن نعرف *أولا *هل أخوات اللغة العربية يستخدمون الإفراد في الفعل أم لا؟


----------



## Mejeed

وهنالك احتمال رابع ، وهو أنه لا وجود لتأثر أو تأثير بين تلك اللغات في هذه القضية ،  فلكل لغة خصائصها التي قد تتشابه أو تختلف مع اللغات الأخرى.


----------



## Mahaodeh

واحتمال خامس وهو أن الظاهرة موجودة في اللغات السامية من الأصل.


----------



## Romeel

أنا ذهبت للنت وبحثت عن التقارب بين العربية والحبشية (بما أنها أقرب اللغات السامية للعربية) فوجدت التالي في دراسة تحت إسم : "الجملة الفعلية بين العربية والحبشية القديمة (الجعزية) دراسة تارخية نحوية مقارنة"

فيما يلي نصه:



> مطابقة الفعل للفاعل من حيث الإفراد والجمع :
> 
> وهو ما أطلق عليه النحاة لغة ( أكلوني البراغيث)؛ (ابن مالك. 1413ه. ص247) واختلف
> في جوازه من عدمه حتى جاء ابن مالك مؤيدا جوازه. مستدلا بحديث الرسول 85: ((
> يتعاقبون فيكم ملائكة)) (البخاري.1377ه. ج1. ص138) حيث أسند الفعل لعلامة الجمع
> ( واو الجماعة). ويرى البصريون أن القياس : يتعاقب ملائكة. (ابن عقيل . 1400ه-1980م:
> ج2: ص 80-79)
> 
> وهذا التركيب موجود في الحبشية القديمة: ومنه: ( عبد التواب.1977م: ص301)
> 
> فعادوا الشعوب wahoru >ahzam
> 
> وكثروا أولادهم ‏ wabuzhu weludomu
> 
> فالفاعل في الجملتين قد جاء جمعا، وهو في الأولى (ahzam<) بمعنى الشعوب؛ وقد لحقت
> علامة الجمع (u) المقابلة لواو الجماعة الفعل(horu) أي: عاد. وفي الثانية (weludomu)
> 
> بمعنى: أولادهم. وكذلك لحقت الفعل(buzh) بمعنى: كثر علامة الجمع (u) المقابلة لواو الجماعة



ولم أعلم بهذه الدراسة إلا الآن أي لم أطّلع على الدراسة ثم كتبت هذا الموضوع بناء عليها بل العكس

ما رأيكم؟


----------



## WadiH

Mahaodeh said:


> واحتمال خامس وهو أن الظاهرة موجودة في اللغات السامية من الأصل.




واحتمال سادس وهو أن هذا التغير حدث في أكثر من لغة بشكل مستقل، وهو الأغلب بالمناسبة.

يبدو أن الأخ علي يطبّق قانون نيوتن الأول على اللغات: تبقى اللغة على ما هي عليه حتى تأتي لغة أخرى وتؤثر عليها!  لكن الحقيقة أن اللغات لا تتصرف بهذا الشكل وإنما يحدث فيها التغيير مع مرور الزمن بصرف النظر عن تأثير اللغات الأخرى، وهناك قواعد لغوية تؤدي إلى تطورات معينة في أكثر من لغة بشكل مستقل.  العبرية التوراتية فيها سمات تشبه اللهجات العربية المعاصرة في طريقة اتصال الكلمات بالضمائر بل تشبه الفلسطينية تحديداً (مثلاً "كتابو" بدلاً من "كتابُهُ") لكن هذا ليس بسبب أن العربية الفلسطينية ورثتها من العبرية وإنما مجرد نفس التغير اللغوي حصل في اللغتين بدليل أني وجدت تراكيب للضمائر لا تشبه سوى لهجة قبيلة شمّر والقصيم ولا شك أن هذا التشابه هو بسبب انطباق نفس القواعد الصوتية على حالتين متشابهتين وليس بسبب أي تأثر..

ولا شك أن لغة "أكلوني البراغيث" هي من هذا النوع حيث إنه من المنطقي أن يطابق الفعل الفاعل من حيث الجمع والجنس وخلافه وليس مستغرباً أن تتطور اللغة نحو هذا النموذج.

بالمناسبة هل صحيح أن هذه اللغة مستخدمة في القرآن؟  أرجو ذكر الأمثلة على ذلك لأني لا أذكر أني وقعت على شيء منها.


----------



## Romeel

Wadi Hanifa said:


> واحتمال سادس وهو أن هذا التغير حدث في أكثر من لغة بشكل مستقل، وهو الأغلب بالمناسبة.
> 
> يبدو أن الأخ علي يطبّق قانون نيوتن الأول على اللغات: تبقى اللغة على ما هي عليه حتى تأتي لغة أخرى وتؤثر عليها!  لكن الحقيقة أن اللغات لا تتصرف بهذا الشكل وإنما يحدث فيها التغيير مع مرور الزمن بصرف النظر عن تأثير اللغات الأخرى، وهناك قواعد لغوية تؤدي إلى تطورات معينة في أكثر من لغة بشكل مستقل.  العبرية التوراتية فيها سمات تشبه اللهجات العربية المعاصرة في طريقة اتصال الكلمات بالضمائر بل تشبه الفلسطينية تحديداً (مثلاً "كتابو" بدلاً من "كتابُهُ") لكن هذا ليس بسبب أن العربية الفلسطينية ورثتها من العبرية وإنما مجرد نفس التغير اللغوي حصل في اللغتين بدليل أني وجدت تراكيب للضمائر لا تشبه سوى لهجة قبيلة شمّر والقصيم ولا شك أن هذا التشابه هو بسبب انطباق نفس القواعد الصوتية على حالتين متشابهتين وليس بسبب أي تأثر..



أولا لقد شرفتنا في هذا الموضوع.
ثانيا يعجبني حقا دفاعك عن اللغة العربية في كل مكان في المنتدى مع أنني لم أتطاول عليها هنا. إنما نقول أن تأثر اللغات بعضها ببعض شيء طبيعي ولم ينكره حتى علماء الدين من أمثال ابن تيمية، لكني لا أريد أن أحرف الموضوع لهذا النقاش.

لكن حقيقة أنت لم تقرأ الموضوع جيدا ولم تقرأ مشاركاتي وخاصة المشاركة الأخيرة، فما أقوله إذا كانت لغة "خالفوني الأعضاء" موجودة في الحبشية والعربية ثم في العبرية والآرامية فهي لاشك أن مصدرها واحد وهي السامية، وأنها كانت اللغة السائدة حينئذ. وإذا لم يوجد إفرادا للفعل إلا في العربية فهذا يقوّي هذه النظرية أكثر وهي أن الجملة الفعلية في اللغة العربية تطوّرت ولم تتطور في اللغات الأخرى.* أليس هذا منطقيا؟!*



Wadi Hanifa said:


> ولا شك أن لغة "أكلوني البراغيث" هي من هذا النوع حيث إنه من المنطقي أن يطابق الفعل الفاعل من حيث الجمع والجنس وخلافه وليس مستغرباً أن تتطور اللغة نحو هذا النموذج.


وقد يكون الأساس أن أصل اللغة كانت "خاطبوني الناس" ثم تغيرت للإفراد. فقالوا خاطبني الناس!



Wadi Hanifa said:


> بالمناسبة هل صحيح أن هذه اللغة مستخدمة في القرآن؟  أرجو ذكر الأمثلة على ذلك لأني لا أذكر أني وقعت على شيء منها.



بعضهم أشار لقوله تعالى : «ثُمَّ عَمُوا وَصَمُّوا كَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ» والثاني في قوله تعالى : «وَأَسَرُّوا النَّجْوَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا»
لكن أرجوك لا تناقشني في هذا ولنناقش صلب الموضوع، لأن عدم وجودها في القرآن لا ينفي وجودها بالكلية.


----------



## WadiH

alialikhalid said:


> أولا لقد شرفتنا في هذا الموضوع.
> ثانيا يعجبني حقا دفاعك عن اللغة العربية في كل مكان في المنتدى مع أنني لم أتطاول عليها هنا. إنما نقول أن تأثر اللغات بعضها ببعض شيء طبيعي ولم ينكره حتى علماء الدين من أمثال ابن تيمية، لكني لا أريد أن أحرف الموضوع لهذا النقاش.




الاختلاف في تفسير الظواهر اللغوية ونقد فرضيات الآخرين ليس دفاعاً عن اللغة العربية.  لا أدري على أي أساس تظن أني أنكر تأثر اللغات بعضها ببعض.  لكن التغيرات اللغوية تحدث لأسباب أخرى أيضاً وليس فقط التأثر باللغات الأخرى، والتشابه بين لغتين لم يكن يوماً كافياً لاستنتاج علاقة سببية لهذا التشابه.  هذه مسألة منهجية علمية وليست مسألة دفاع عن لغة وكأن التأثر عيب ينبغي التبرؤ منه



alialikhalid said:


> لكن حقيقة أنت لم تقرأ الموضوع جيدا ولم تقرأ مشاركاتي وخاصة المشاركة الأخيرة، فما أقوله إذا كانت لغة "خالفوني الأعضاء" موجودة في الحبشية والعربية ثم في العبرية والآرامية فهي لاشك أن مصدرها واحد وهي السامية، وأنها كانت اللغة السائدة حينئذ. وإذا لم يوجد إفرادا للفعل إلا في العربية فهذا يقوّي هذه النظرية أكثر وهي أن الجملة الفعلية في اللغة العربية تطوّرت ولم تتطور في اللغات الأخرى.* أليس هذا منطقيا؟!*
> 
> 
> وقد يكون الأساس أن أصل اللغة كانت "خاطبوني الناس" ثم تغيرت للإفراد. فقالوا خاطبني الناس!



لا أدري، لم أر دليلاً على أن هذا هو الوضع في كل اللغات في كل مراحلها، لكن لنفرض أن الإفراد تطور طارئ في اللغة العربية، هل يعني بالضرورة أن التخلي عن الإفراد هو بسبب التأثر بلغة أخرى؟ لا طبعاً، نحتاج إلى دليل.




alialikhalid said:


> بعضهم أشار لقوله تعالى : «ثُمَّ عَمُوا وَصَمُّوا كَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ» والثاني في قوله تعالى : «وَأَسَرُّوا النَّجْوَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا»
> لكن أرجوك لا تناقشني في هذا ولنناقش صلب الموضوع، لأن عدم وجودها في القرآن لا ينفي وجودها بالكلية.



كان مجرد سؤال. الحقيقة أن هاتين الآيتين ليستا على سبيل "أكلوني البراغيث" لأن "عموا وصموا" و"أسروّا النجوى" جمل فعليةً تامة والفاعل ظاهر في كل منها (الضمير الواو)، وما بعدهما استدراك أو صلة بتعبير النحاة.  من كتاب إعراب القرآن:

 (وَأَسَرُّوا) الواو عاطفة وأسروا ماض وفاعله (النَّجْوَى) مفعول به (الَّذِينَ) اسم موصول بدل من فاعل أسروا والجملة معطوفة (ظَلَمُوا) ماض وفاعل والجملة صلة

(فَعَمُوا وَصَمُّوا) جملتان معطوفتان (ثُمَّ تابَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ) تاب اللّه فعل ماض وفاعله والجار والمجرور متعلقان بالفعل قبلهما والجملة معطوفة وكذلك الجملتان (ثُمَّ عَمُوا وَصَمُّوا) معطوفتان، (كَثِيرٌ) بدل من الواو في عموا أو صموا، (مِنْهُمْ) متعلقان بكثير

لا أحد ينكر وجود هذه اللغة حتى لو لم تستخدم في القرآن لكن الذي يظهر من الشواهد الموجودة أنها كانت لغة شاذّة ثم انتشرت فيما بعد مثل الكثير من التغيرات التي ظهرت في اللغة العامية مثل فقدان الإعراب واستبدال بعض المفردات الشائعة.  ولا يوجد سبب لافتراض تأثر بلغات أخرى بل إن شيوع الظاهرة في اللغات السامية يدل على أنه تطور منطقي ومتوقع لأن من المنطقي مطابقة الفعل للفاعل في العدد كما يطابقه في الصفات الأخرى.


----------



## Romeel

السلام عليكم

أساس الموضوع ليس لإثبات أن جعل الفعل جمعا تطور في اللغة العربية أو تأثرا بلغات أخرى بل العكس.

ما أريد إثباته أن لغة الجمع هذه هي الأساس في اللغة العربية ثم تطورت اللغة فصار الإفراد هو المهيمن.

وأريد إثبات ذلك من خلال الإطلاع على اللغات السامية الأخرى هل يوجد فيها إفراد أم كلها تجعل الفعل تابعا للفاعل في الإفراد والجمع

وإلى الآن تم التأكد من ثلاث لغات سامية كلها تجعل الفعل تابعا للفاعل في الإفراد والجمع في الجملة الفعلية هي العبرية والآرامية والحبشية

هذا يؤكد النظرية أن لغة أكلوني البراغيث كانت هي الأساس أيضا في العربية.


روابط ذات علاقة:
https://democraticac.de/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/مجلة-الدراسات-الثقافية-واللغوية-والفنية-العدد-الثالث-عشر-أيار-–-مايو-2020.pdf
صفحة 231

Verbal sentence in Aramaic

Verbal sentence in Hebrew


----------



## elroy

alialikhalid said:


> كذلك يجب أن نقول أكلني البراغيث



الصحيح *أكلتني *البراغيث فالبراغيث كلمة مؤنثة وليست مذكرة. البراغيث صغيرة وليست صغير.


----------



## Romeel

شرفتنا بحضورك يا إلروي أطلت الغياب 

مع أنّ هذا خارج الموضوع، لكن قد لا نستطيع أن نقول البراغيث صغير لكن نستطيع أن نقول أكلني البراغيث كما نقول أكلتني البراغيث

والله أعلم


----------



## elroy

alialikhalid said:


> شرفتنا بحضورك يا إلروي أطلت الغياب


الشرف إلي، هدا من زوئك.


alialikhalid said:


> نستطيع أن نقول أكلني البراغيث كما نقول أكلتني البراغيث


حقًا! فالتذكير مجاز عند تقديم الفعل على الفاعل. نسيت هذه القاعدة.

 يبدو لي التأنيث أفضل بكثير من حيث صداه على الأذن، ولعل ذلك لأنه إلزامي عند تأخير الفعل وحلوله محل رفع خبر: البراغيث أكلتني وليس البراغيث أكلني.


----------



## Romeel

ممكن يا أستاذ.

لكن من علّمنا شدّد على أن الإفراد والتذكير -في اللغة العربية- أقوى في التّعبير مما سواهما، طبعا عند جواز استخدامهما!

والله أعلم.


----------



## WadiH

alialikhalid said:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أساس الموضوع ليس لإثبات أن جعل الفعل جمعا تطور في اللغة العربية أو تأثرا بلغات أخرى بل العكس.
> 
> ما أريد إثباته أن لغة الجمع هذه هي الأساس في اللغة العربية ثم تطورت اللغة فصار الإفراد هو المهيمن.
> 
> وأريد إثبات ذلك من خلال الإطلاع على اللغات السامية الأخرى هل يوجد فيها إفراد أم كلها تجعل الفعل تابعا للفاعل في الإفراد والجمع
> 
> وإلى الآن تم التأكد من ثلاث لغات سامية كلها تجعل الفعل تابعا للفاعل في الإفراد والجمع في الجملة الفعلية هي العبرية والآرامية والحبشية
> 
> هذا يؤكد النظرية أن لغة أكلوني البراغيث كانت هي الأساس أيضا في العربية.



من الوارد أن يكون إفراد الفعل بدعةً ظهرت في العربية ولم تكن موجودة في اللغات السامية القديمة التي انبثقت منها اللغات الحالية، لكن إثبات ذلك يتطلب دراسة عدد أكبر من اللغات والأهم من ذلك دراسة تلك اللغات بشكل تاريخي وليس فقط طور تاريخي معين، فكون العبرية في القرن الأول قبل الميلاد مثلاً تستخدم الجمع لا يعني بالضرورة أن العبرية في القرن العاشر قبل الميلاد كانت كذلك. مثلاً العبرية والآرامية والجعزية كلها لا تحتوي على حركات الإعراب لكن هذا لا يعني أن الإعراب لم يكن موجوداً في أسلاف تلك اللغات.


----------

